# Storing Grain (un-milled) in a Freezer



## lonte (8/1/21)

Just curious if there is a down-side to storing un-milled grain in containers in a freezer. If it makes a difference I am thinking primarily specialty grains. I am assuming they need to defrost prior to milling, any other gotcha's?


----------



## kadmium (8/1/21)

Any reason you would keep them in the freezer?


----------



## Hangover68 (8/1/21)

too much risk of them getting freezer burn or damp, vac seal before and they should be ok.


----------



## lonte (8/1/21)

kadmium said:


> Any reason you would keep them in the freezer?


Mainly because tight for space in my new place and the freezer space is unused.


----------



## Malted Mick (8/1/21)

lonte said:


> Just curious if there is a down-side to storing un-milled grain in containers in a freezer. If it makes a difference I am thinking primarily specialty grains. I am assuming they need to defrost prior to milling, any other gotcha's?


Short answer. Read the Malters requirements for storage! But dry and vac sealed may not be a problem in the short term as HO68 advised.


----------



## Grmblz (8/1/21)

As above, I'm rural and bush rats will chew through anything to get the grain, apart from a freezer  But vac it, or freezer burn WILL happen, and that's a whole new can of worms, not unusable but a pita.


----------



## lonte (9/1/21)

Thanks everyone for the advice ... vacuum sealer on the shopping list. I see one at K-Mart for $59 any thoughts on it's suitability?


----------



## John1954 (9/1/21)

An advantage to storing grain in the freezer is that any flour beetles or similar pests are killed. It's a way to save slightly infested grain.


----------



## Grmblz (10/1/21)

lonte said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice ... vacuum sealer on the shopping list. I see one at K-Mart for $59 any thoughts on it's suitability?


Will be fine for small amounts of specialty grain, and hops, but the cost of the bags quickly adds up if trying to store bulk amounts.
I use Ikea "Istad" resealable bags, a box of 6L & 4.5L, they're heavy duty, reusable, and cheap, just fill em up, suck the air out, and seal.


----------

